# Building my own stump grinder.



## treesquirrel (Dec 16, 2009)

OK so I have been thinking about fabricating a stump grinder for my bobcat. 

I've decided to take the design of the stumper 280 which is very simple and make a few changes to suit my needs. I've already drafted all the mechanical drawings and I will be getting my hydraulic motor ordered tomorrow. I'm keeping it very simple. I will be fabricating both an 18 and a 20 inch cutter wheel and will use the new low profile greenteeth. I will test both wheels for performance with the specified motor. It will definitely drive the 18 and I suspect the 20 will do fine as well but 20 inches is touching the upper limits of the power output I will be able to realize.

I am using a high torque low speed motor from white hydraulics which produces more torque than most other LSHT motors in the industry. Wheel RPM's will be between 700 and 750 at 15 gallons per minute flow. My S250 pushes 20 GPM so this will work well a bit below full throttle.

I will build in a back fill blade as well which no skid steer grinder has to my knowledge.

Anyway. I'm stoked! This is going to be a nice little winter project to play around with while biz is slow. If it works well I may refine the design and make sure I can fabricate one that would meet all safety standards and try to sell a few. But at the very least I should end up with a machine matched grinder I will get good use out of.

According to my figures it should cost me between 900.00 and 1200.00 to build and to buy the stumper 280 is well over 5000.00


----------



## treemandan (Dec 16, 2009)

Just don't dissapoint us.


----------



## treesquirrel (Dec 16, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Just don't dissapoint us.



Oh I won't. I'm as excited as a kid on Christmas about this project. I hope to have an operational first unit in the next two weeks. While I certainly intend for it to be my personal workhorse it will be the prototype for one I may end up trying to sell.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice Treesquirrel, toyed with the idea myself just wasn't confident investing for my 15gpm flow 763. I know the stumper you're talking about and they are way overpriced for what they are. Simplicity is there strongpoint.

I am thinking about getting a stump grinder and brush cutter when I get a new machine that'll have high flow and two speed to really make the tools sing. There's a dude around here that grinds for $1 an inch, no clean up of course, but it's depressing.


----------



## treesquirrel (Dec 17, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice Treesquirrel, toyed with the idea myself just wasn't confident investing for my 15gpm flow 763. I know the stumper you're talking about and they are way overpriced for what they are. Simplicity is there strongpoint.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a stump grinder and brush cutter when I get a new machine that'll have high flow and two speed to really make the tools sing. There's a dude around here that grinds for $1 an inch, no clean up of course, but it's depressing.



I hear you. Having a low flow machine myself it will be a challenge to find the right combination. After looking over the specs on this setup I hope to see the best results my machine can produce. I was looking over some other motors last night and found one that falls into my goal RPM range with even more torque with slightly higher GPM so I may go with that one and abandon the 18 inch cutter wheel. 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Ellistrees (Dec 17, 2009)

*Stump grinder for low & high flow.*



treesquirrel said:


> I hear you. Having a low flow machine myself it will be a challenge to find the right combination. After looking over the specs on this setup I hope to see the best results my machine can produce. I was looking over some other motors last night and found one that falls into my goal RPM range with even more torque with slightly higher GPM so I may go with that one and abandon the 18 inch cutter wheel.
> 
> I will keep you posted.



I currently have a low flow skidsteer but hope to trade in next year for a high flow but needed a stump grinder now. I found one with 24" wheel from Erskine Attachments which runs 15-35 gpm. I received it the other day, and tested it out with my low flow machine. It did run fine, about like an 18hp walk behind. Can hardly wait to switch over to a high flow and see how it runs. Should be more than double. It was only $4,000. I thought that was great for a new stump grinder which does have 50 degrees swing and up and down.


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to pictures and even video of it working. I enjoy machine building and seeing what others are fabricating.



Mr. HE


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had one on my drawing board for years, pto though, not hydraulic drive. Just can't seem to get the time to start, always something I need more. Hoping you have a camera?


----------



## treesquirrel (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> I've had one on my drawing board for years, pto though, not hydraulic drive. Just can't seem to get the time to start, always something I need more. Hoping you have a camera?



I will take pictures throughout the progress. I ordered my greenteeth today.Still on the fence about my motor options. Been doing too much looking and now have a handful of decent options.


----------



## redpowerd (Feb 10, 2012)

old thread revival....did this stump grinder ever get built? im thinking of building one for my skidloader and was here perusing for idears...thanks


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 10, 2012)

i have one for sale bobcat brand if your interested. i just never got around to throwing it up on the tree trader.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, I want to know the status of the project too. I could still use one to compliment my Beeline unit, still couldn't pry that piece of equipment out of my cold, dead, overworked hands.

Just finnished up rebuilding the 763 Bobcat so she's in her prime to grind.


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 10, 2012)

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice Treesquirrel, toyed with the idea myself just wasn't confident investing for my 15gpm flow 763. I know the stumper you're talking about and they are way overpriced for what they are. Simplicity is there strongpoint.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a stump grinder and brush cutter when I get a new machine that'll have high flow and two speed to really make the tools sing. There's a dude around here that grinds for $1 an inch, no clean up of course, but it's depressing.



that's freakin' dirt ass cheap!!! its fairly understood around here that stumps go for 3.50/inch w/ no cleanup, and 5.00-5.50 w/ cleanup. That is depressing.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 10, 2012)

Iustinian said:


> that's freakin' dirt ass cheap!!! its fairly understood around here that stumps go for 3.50/inch w/ no cleanup, and 5.00-5.50 w/ cleanup. That is depressing.



Yeah, but he doesn't have a tree service and isn't super close. I still got my own grinder and make it pay.


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 10, 2012)

*love it*

I m on the same page . Ive thouht aboult building one . I wandted a long arm about 4' and wanted the wheel to manualy rotate side ways thought side ways it out perform a tree sheer. I havent ever decided between direct drive and gear drive .direct wouuld be easyer to build . but it seems a gearbox will give more speed . retail I liked the bradco best . with that wheel side ways you could do crp renewal and instead of nippin em of like a sheer theyd be below grade . the long arm I think wuld give you good field of vision compared to the retail units . cant wiat to see yours. youv fired me up agine to start building one


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 10, 2012)

In all serious ness if any of you guys want a bobcat brand high flow grinder capable of thirty seven gallon per Minute let me know I'm gonna let it go fairly cheap. Was around twelve grand new. Probably has less than 300 hours on it no paint even worn off. Even has the three sided green teeth.


----------



## Cookflys (Sep 3, 2012)

*Howgoesit*

Just joined the group and wanting to build my own grinder for my bobcat 773.
How is your project going?


----------



## hunthawkdog (Sep 3, 2012)

Waiting on the snow to fly and I need to sell my v465d wanting $4k for it


----------

